# Shedding



## ou812

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site but excited to be a part of the community.

We have a 7 month old cockapoo puppy that our family loves. He's a great dog that has alot of the traits we read about when researching a dog, but he sheds.....alot!!!!

We brush him regularly but it does nothing to slow his shedding. We got him from a reputable breeder and have pictures of both his parents. His mother is a cocker spaniel and his father is a minature poodle.

He definitely looks much more like a cocker than a poodle, especially in the face, but he does have curly hair down his back.

Does anyone else have this issue with their cockapoo?

If, so, do you have any suggestions to help with the shedding issue?

Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## francesjl

In my experience its a bit of a myth that cockapoos don't shed ! Our 2 have different coats, Rascals is more curly like a poodle and Scamps is wavier altho it is beginning to go curlier ( he is 9 mths ), but they both shed hair, not a lot and it seems to be more when their coats are longer.
However they shed much, much less than our old cocker spaniel. It is the poodle side of them that has the little to no shedding coats, cockers can shed a lot so its probably inevitable that there will be some hair loss !


----------



## Enneirda.

I've heard that about 70% of doodles shed to a degree. Most breeders rave that ALL cockapoos won't shed, the same that goldendoodle, laberdoodle, yorkiepoo, ect ect breeders all say. The truth is what you see before you, your doodle sheds. And most do, but sadly most breeders just won't admit it. My 'Lo doesn't shed at all. She's just like my poodle boy. I was lucky in that, it's not as common as I once thought. 

But I do think that there is something that owners overlook though. They just say that cockers do, and poodles don't, shed. Like it's just a luck of the draw thing. The fact is that cockers themselves vary a lot in shedding amounts. 'Lo's mum barely sheds at all. Their will be a few hairs on her bed after weeks, that's it. Yet I've meet cockers that when petted a good ten hairs come of onto your hand ever time, and the couch was covered in a layer of hair!

So I think 'Lo, with one parent being a poodle, and the other a cocker that barely sheds, the chances of little or no shedding was much higher. But someone that got a pup from a pairing of a poodle and a crazy shedding cocker has much less of a chance. 



> He definitely looks much more like a cocker than a poodle, especially in the face, but he does have curly hair down his back.


This is most likely the reason your pup sheds so much. Cocker looking pups tend to have more cocker like coats. And vice versa for the poodle looking pups. It's not concrete, but I do hear about it being that way a lot.



> If, so, do you have any suggestions to help with the shedding issue?


Bathing him more often could help. A really good massage during the sudsing could help to loosen up hair, and a high force blow dry normally works wonders for shedding breeds. 


What kind of brushs do you use?

What food does he eat?


----------



## barrelman

We've been very lucky. My boy Stanley is an f1 and he doesn't shed at all. His hair hardly comes out even when brushed vigourously. I know some of his siblings are on here. Wonder if they shed


----------



## shari313

our Cassie is like your dog. she's very cocker, and does shed. i trimmed her coat, so it wouldn't be as bad. i'm a new owner, and wasn't prepared for shedding, but it's not bad, and she's sooooo soft, her coat is just a little wavy, and so silky... so i'm happy.  i had a yorkiepoo with curly frizzy hair, and he never shed, but she's sooo much nicer to pet and brush. 

i'll probably just keep her coat short to lessen the shedding. 

do you have photos of your baby?


----------



## Tressa

Our Teddy has shed almost nothing up till now, but at the moment his coat is changing to adult so there is a little more fluff around, getting more on his slicker brush these days than before, but it seems to be baby fluff more than anything, and not a problem at all. Maybe just lucky.


----------



## caradunne

Hi, Izzy is nearly a year old and has never shed any hair - poodle mum, American cocker dad. xx


----------



## Tressa

Haha - just realised why I found a few little bits of fluff - its the colour of the new carpet. Ooooh, mistake think I might need to keep the vacuum handy!


----------



## Enneirda.

Tressa, that's quite the cute pup you got there!


----------



## Jesarie

I actually have never heard of a Cockapoo shedding. But I guess some do *shrugs* Well, on that note, i'm glad Axle does not shed because I have allergies!


----------



## weez74

Tressa said:


> Haha - just realised why I found a few little bits of fluff - its the colour of the new carpet. Ooooh, mistake think I might need to keep the vacuum handy!


We chose Rosie because she matched exactly to the colour of the majority of our floor coverings, so even if she does moult, we won't see it. 

Ha ha ha, not really, well, not intentionally at least! I don't THINK she moults at all, but it may well be that the colour is just camoflouaged. Her hair is pretty shaggy and quite curly when wet and if I stroke her with wet hands, I get no hairs stuck to my hands at all (I always remember how disgusting it was to do that with my old dog, who moulted loads!)

Before you go out and buy new carpets to match your cockapoos (or vice versa!) it does make it VERY difficult to see her! She's been trodden on a fair few times, poor girl.


----------



## Tressa

Haha, Louise, that is very funny! Well, at least we can see the wee blighter against the colour, so maybe that will spare him a few sore paws or tail. Some small consolation (at least from Teddy's point of view).


----------



## H&B

Hi all,

Buster hardly sheed and like others above we are very lucky. Although at the moment he is loosing his coat as it is changing to a adult fur.I also find when he is longer he sheds more (even tho that isnt alot). I swear by my Animal Dyson. Buster is black and I have cream carpets and the Dyson picks up all the hairs and leaves it gorgeously clean. Not a cheap purchase but definatly worth it  x


----------



## H&B

Also try keeping his hair short that will help


----------



## weez74

H&B said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Buster hardly sheed and like others above we are very lucky. Although at the moment he is loosing his coat as it is changing to a adult fur.I also find when he is longer he sheds more (even tho that isnt alot). I swear by my Animal Dyson. Buster is black and I have cream carpets and the Dyson picks up all the hairs and leaves it gorgeously clean. Not a cheap purchase but definatly worth it  x


My Dyson is on its last legs (bought in 1998 - you can tell how often I hoover!) and I was thinking about getting the animal one when it finally expires, so thanks for the recommendation! We are getting our last cream carpet changed for a beige/brown one next week so we can fully live in denial from that point on!


----------



## wilfiboy

Wilf does nt moult at all and is very curly, but Mable does shed but only the white hairs, its a totally different texture to her black hair it does nt come out when stroking but when brushing x


----------



## strof51

Poppy does shed as the VAX can testify, but if you have had a Springer or Collie you would know what shedding was, lived with hairy trousers for years.:laugh:


----------



## weez74

strof51 said:


> Poppy does shed as the VAX can testify, but if you have had a Springer or Collie you would know what shedding was, lived with hairy trousers for years.:laugh:



Oh, my old dog was a border collie cross - I never knew they were known for moulting!


----------



## Tressa

Oh gosh, wish I had got the animal Dyson - Teddy sheds very little, but he is creamy white and every little baby tuft just lies on the terracotta carpet after 'dysoning' and needs picked up by hand. Mind you, didn't have an animal when we bought it so will just have to tell myself I need the exercise lol.


----------



## Enneirda.

> border collie cross - I never knew they were known for moulting!


BC's are one of the worst breeds as far as shedding goes lol. Huskies, goldens, and GSD's too, any breed that has a longish coat and completely looses it twice yearly. 

You can never fully get the undercoat out with brushing, it's always there, on your clothes, on your bed, on your table! Our golden could redecorate in a minute lol.


----------



## Dylansmum

I had a samoyed and when she was shedding you could pull the fur off by the handful!


----------



## Justme

Mmmm Miss Millie definitely sheds lots of fluff and fine hairs but she doesntmakeme sneeze as other dogs do. Been brushing her daily etc and the hair keeps coming out. She is jus one year old so I am hoping this is her puppy coat coming off. Fingers crossed.......


----------



## sugerlump

ginger has never shed.even when i brush her with a wire brush..her fur is so curly and very close net to her skin,


----------



## JasperBlack

Jasper hardly sheds but he does still shed! I have a white duvet cover, if he lays on it there are little black hairs all over. But compared to my previous dog Steffi a bloodhound x gsd it's nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cockapoo Mom

I just got a new cockapoo puppy 3 weeks ago that sheds! I had another poo that was quite curly and did not shed. While I understand that my new poo has straighter hair and they will come out on me I am wondering if this will lessen when her adult coat comes in.


----------



## Marzi

Dot and Kiki have not shed enough hair in their combined lifetime to equal a couple of weeks of Inzi (collie) when she is loosing her winter coat 
If your pup is a shedder, then she will loose her coat twice a year - once at the end of winter and once (less so) before the start of the winter.
If you brush her thoroughly and regularly most of the hair will be removed in the brush as opposed to falling out all over your house 
I take a slicker out sometimes and give Inzi a going over while we are out on a walk - she tolerates it better in those circumstances and I reckon all the local birds line their nests with her downy soft undercoat fluff.


----------



## RuthMill

Marzi said:


> Dot and Kiki have not shed enough hair in their combined lifetime to equal a couple of weeks of Inzi (collie) when she is loosing her winter coat
> If your pup is a shedder, then she will loose her coat twice a year - once at the end of winter and once (less so) before the start of the winter.
> If you brush her thoroughly and regularly most of the hair will be removed in the brush as opposed to falling out all over your house
> I take a slicker out sometimes and give Inzi a going over while we are out on a walk - she tolerates it better in those circumstances and I reckon all the local birds line their nests with her downy soft undercoat fluff.


I always see white fluff out on one of our walks, that must be what it is! Someone brushing their dog! I always wondered why it was there or why you would brush in a park. That makes sense now!


----------



## Miss Lilly

Miss Lill's sheds ALOT! But who cares: she's not loved for her hypoallergenic qualities but because she's adorable, quirky and a great big softie!


----------



## janice griffiths

I find that f1s and f3s are the best for not moulting you do get the odd one, the f2s are not great ,in a litter of say 8 , 3 to 5 will shed also depends on the quality of the dogs you are breeding from ,if you use poor quality mums and dads with bad coats they tend to produce poor coated puppies.


----------



## Angeliki

I have the same problem, mine is 7 months more on the spaniel side, as you describe yours, and she is severely shedding. Any suggestions?


----------



## Milliesdad

Our Millie sheds, after a good brushing we always get a good ball of hair off the brush and that's every day.

The good thing is that they vacuum up very easily, unlike other dogs we've had where their hairs weave into the fabric or the pile of the carpet


----------

